# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: مشكل در نمايش فارسي در asp classic

## mahdi1355

با سلام

يك سايت اينترانت كه با Asp كلاسيك برنامه نويسي شده است، بر روي ويندوز 2000 سرور به راحتي نصب گرديده و كار مي كند اما زماني كه آنرا به ويندوز 2008 سرور يا ويندوز 2003 سرور منتقل مي كنيم، با مشكل نمايش فارسي مواجه مي شويم. بدين صورت كه متون فارسي هارد كد شده در داخل صفحات(مثلا نام منوها يا برچسبها) را بجز يك مورد درست نمايش مي دهد اما اطلاعات فارسي بازيابي شده از بانك اطلاعاتي(اوراكل و sql server) را درست نمايش نمي دهد.لازم به ذكر است زماني كه در ويندوز 2000 راه اندازي مي شود بدون هيچ گونه مشكلي كار مي كند.

لطفا راهنمايي فرمائيد

----------


## ali.azimi

منم همین مشکل رو دارم، قبلا یه وب با asp classic سال 81 نوشته بودم، ظاهرا کدپیج اون زمان رو Arabic(windows-1256) گذاشته بودم که باعث شده بود اطلاعاتی رو هم که در پنل مدیریتی وارد میکنه با همین کدپیج وارد بانک access بکنه. حالا امروز میخوام نسخه جدید رو بدم و بانک قدیم رو به حدید انتقال بدم که مشکل شما رو دارم، و حتی بانک رو که باز میکنم محتوای به هم ریخته نمایش میدهد.

هر نوع کدپیجی که به فکرم رسید رو امتحان کردم، هیچ کدوم بازش نکرد. و حالب اینجاست که الان Arabic(windows-1256) میزارم، اینم کار نمیکنه. تنها ایده ای که به ذهنم رسید اینه که با VMware یه ویندوز 98 بالا بیارم و اونجا Access97 نصب کنم و فایل رو باز کنم که اگر باز شد، بتونم کدپیج رو درست کنم.

----------


## SRS534

<%Session.Codepage=65001 %>

----------

